# 2015 Dollar tree items



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thought I would get this thread going . 
For those looking for the heart jars for potion bottles they have them out now at DT. 

http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal-...s-Bud-Vases-5-/638c1013c1013p326025/index.pro


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh man could a mod change the spelling of Dollar tree for me please.  thanks


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Mine just got those mini desk-top 5 LED lights with an adjustable ~7" goose-neck. They take 3 AA batteries and since they are LEDs, a piece of colored cellophane makes for easy accent lighting. I will also use them at work- so I bought 10 of 'em!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

theses are cute too, to make for oddity items....repaint, make into finger eating, eyeball looking little monsters...lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> theses are cute too, to make for oddity items....repaint, make into finger eating, eyeball looking little monsters...lol
> 
> View attachment 233398


oh what a great idea


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

My Dollar Tree had solar powered garden stakes. Has anybody tried them yet? Do the work?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

boo who? said:


> My Dollar Tree had solar powered garden stakes. Has anybody tried them yet? Do the work?


ooo....I'll take a look.


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

I usually stay away from Valentines stuff but I never thought about turning it into something spooky  I may have to check out Dollar Tree!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

got a tray of the mini plants...now trying to decide what to make out of them. i have a ton of eyeballs. they are a nice softer plastic with good paint by themselves but i think i'll repaint them anyway...i see wrapped floral wire in this project, some moss, bugs, OH.......i forgot something when i got these and my husband ran back into the dt to pick them up for me....eyelashes...those girls at the checkout had a time with him...haha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> got a tray of the mini plants...now trying to decide what to make out of them. i have a ton of eyeballs. they are a nice softer plastic with good paint by themselves but i think i'll repaint them anyway...i see wrapped floral wire in this project, some moss, bugs, OH.......i forgot something when i got these and my husband ran back into the dt to pick them up for me....eyelashes...those girls at the checkout had a time with him...haha


still have not seen the mini plants here hope we get them would be great for my witches lair


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Cute jars. I guess I should make a trip down to DT to get some plain jars for my hospital/asylum specimens!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

saki, i want to see what you do with your plants when you get them. im really into curiousities right now and working with alot of clay thangs...lol experimenting.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Dang, I passed up on some small planter type thing today at a thrift store that had a made on each place you could label. Just may have to go back for them and add some of these plants.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> saki, i want to see what you do with your plants when you get them. im really into curiousities right now and working with alot of clay thangs...lol experimenting.


cool will do hope they get them soon at our dt


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Found these mod podge at dt today


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Mod Podge at DT?? Arg! Of course I'm snowed in and can't go see!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

They had it in the area with office stuff


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

DT has satin pillowcases in a variety of bright colors. I bought a bunch to make throw pillows for our fortune tellers tent.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Do you have a photo of the package for the pillowcases?


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I can't figure out how to upload pictures now that the app no longer works for my phone. Any suggestions?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know. I am so disgusted with that App, too. I can only see the full website on my iPhone now and it is a pain.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

yes they do and table runners and curtains...i bought some for vampire valentine party we are having. i got red and black. i didnt think to make pillows from the pillow cases. good thinking




Spooky McWho said:


> DT has satin pillowcases in a variety of bright colors. I bought a bunch to make throw pillows for our fortune tellers tent.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

lol..i saw this too, good to know if you run out. i buy up their elmers all the time........anyone making fairy wings, they have cello wrapping paper you can use to make them on wire frames also...



Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 234793
> 
> Found these mod podge at dt today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got these today at dt


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was able to get some of those Mod Podge bottles before they sold out. It was cool, because I had a larger thing of Satin at home already, and the little bottles I got at DT were Gloss and Matte. So, now I have all three.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Joining thread to see what's up for this year.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

My closest Dollar Tree has the small black lanterns that many of us bought last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Caroluna said:


> My closest Dollar Tree has the small black lanterns that many of us bought last year.



Haha. Guess DT is on our minds today. I just today looked through their Spring Catalog and website and saw the lanterns. They have different quantities you can order for delivery to your store and/or home (minimum 4 units/cases have 24). Great if you want to do something like what 3 Pinkpoodles did for her Harry Potter party and need a good quantity. I bought quite a few last year so am probably good to go. I do find black lanterns at spring-pastel-time kind of odd. You'd think they would feature these in the fall so definitely plan ahead if you think you'll want some come Halloween.

Here's the link to the lanterns: http://www.dollartree.com/Seasonal-...tic-Lanterns-5-/1248c663c663p345950/index.pro


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

After seeing Paint It Black's Tiki Island Shrunken Head skull made from DT items (thread in the Party Section), I went in search of the hair extensions. I had seen they had quite a bit in stock my last trip in a few days ago but wasn't looking for them then. They always seem to have the colored hair in stock but I have rarely noticed the brown and black hairband extensions. Got lucky this trip! Found quantities of both. Even the cashier was surprised to see that they had these colors. 










While perusing the office supply department I found this magnifier sheet. Unfortunately only one in the store I could locate. I have used these type of sheets for placing in jars to create a distorted water effect to anything placed inside the jar (here's a link to my tutorial on it). Not sure if this was an item they have carried before and this was the last one or if they will be restocking but wanted to mention all the same. The magnifier is 9-1/2 x 6-3/4 inches. It's stiffer than the ones I used for my large jars and might be a bit tough to bend to fit vertically in a tall jar, but you can bend it horizontally and fit into a shorter one. 










I saw the little mermaid tailed dolls in the toy aisle that were pictured and discussed in last year's DT thread. Someone used them for a small Fiji mermaid in their sideshow display as I recall.

Then I spotted these cool dragons in a bottom bin in the toy section. Really nice quality and weight. I saw 4 varieties: green, purple, yellow/orange, and black. Picked up a selection to use in cages in my witch/warlock scene. I had a person see them in my cart and ask me where I found them. The cashier asked me too and said she was going to ring me up and buy a few for her niece who loves dragons. So if you spot them in your store I suspect they won't be there long. Haven't checked to see if they are in their catalog, but if you need quantity it might be worth looking for it there too. Should be nice for any Harry Potter parties.










I did see a tray of the little black lanterns in the garden area. No real tiki stuff yet in my store.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awww, the dragons are awesome!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Regarding the magnifying sheets, I bought two last year, after reading a thread on another forum about making a projector with them in a cardboard box with a light source.  Our store seems to carry them fairly often.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks LairMistress good to know! Did you get to try out the projector with them yet? Curious how that would work out.

I just pulled up DT's website and the magnifier sheets are available to order online for in-store or shipping to home. Can be ordered in multiples of 4 each. I think I'll start saving some empty jars from pickles and such and order enough sheets for my mad lab set up before they disappear from the website and the store. 

I love the option of picking up and saving on shipping if you have a store nearby. Curious if anyone has placed orders for store pick up and how that has worked out. I've done that Ship-to-Store option on a couple of Walmart orders a few years back for halloween props but tried it with anything from Dollar Tree. We have a number of them in our area, but not having to run to multiple stores does have it's appeal.


update: so thought I would order 12 each and found out that I would have to set up an account, there was going to be an extra 1.48 handling charge or something close to that (no biggie) but this quantity was going to require UPS ship only so I'd also incur shipping charges. I have a feeling if I wanted to order a whole carton of them it would ship free to the store but really don't think I'll need that many. May see what I can find in my stores and keep watching for them to be restocked.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I haven't tried it yet, GoS. Actually, I just looked it up again after you asked, and he calls it a shadow caster, because it only projects a single image, but it's still pretty cool: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=39400



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks LairMistress good to know! Did you get to try out the projector with them yet? Curious how that would work out.
> 
> I just pulled up DT's website and the magnifier sheets are available to order online for in-store or shipping to home. Can be ordered in multiples of 4 each. I think I'll start saving some empty jars from pickles and such and order enough sheets for my mad lab set up before they disappear from the website and the store.
> 
> I love the option of picking up and saving on shipping if you have a store nearby. Curious if anyone has placed orders for store pick up and how that has worked out. I've done that Ship-to-Store option on a couple of Walmart orders a few years back for halloween props but tried it with anything from Dollar Tree. We have a number of them in our area, but not having to run to multiple stores does have it's appeal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> I haven't tried it yet, GoS. Actually, I just looked it up again after you asked, and he calls it a shadow caster, because it only projects a single image, but it's still pretty cool: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=39400



Glad I asked you about that. I love their prop challenges but haven't been over there in a while so it was the first time seeing it. That _was_ pretty cool! Thanks.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the dragons. Our store doesn't have them. Not fair. They would be great for my wizards and I would love some for furture use for HArry Potter Reap victims!!! Dang it!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks LairMistress good to know! Did you get to try out the projector with them yet? Curious how that would work out.
> 
> I just pulled up DT's website and the magnifier sheets are available to order online for in-store or shipping to home. Can be ordered in multiples of 4 each. I think I'll start saving some empty jars from pickles and such and order enough sheets for my mad lab set up before they disappear from the website and the store.
> 
> ...


I remember ordering the Halloween village last fall online. I chose pick up in store as it was free. I just walked in with the e-mail saying it was in and told the cashier what I ordered and he went in the back and got it. He never looked at the e-mail or anything and I remember thinking it was odd and was puzzled thinking don't you have to ring me out or have me sign to say I picked it up or anything? I don't remember a handling charge but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Cloe for your review of shopping on DT online. I believe since this wouldn't be a full order but partial, that's why the handling charge comes in. They have to break up a box of them and repack and send as opposed to just sending a prepacked box out to my store. Guess they don't want to bother with small orders of partial boxes at the stores. 

I know what you mean about not signing for the order when you picked it up. I've ordered from Walmart online and now that I think about it, also Kmart. Both places took my email to compare, I had to show ID and then sign for it. Course what I ordered at both places was way kore expensive than $1 items, but still. 

I hate opening another online account. Does anyone know if you can just order from them in the store and pay there in advance?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Love the dragons. Our store doesn't have them. Not fair. They would be great for my wizards and I would love some for furture use for HArry Potter Reap victims!!! Dang it!



PrintersDevil, my store had a full bin of them so I think these are new items and that kind of bears out by the surprise expressed by the cashier when I was checking out with them. So my guess is your store will be getting them in soon.

When I first walked by the Toy area all I saw was a bunch of stuff tossed in the shelving at the bottom. Kind of looked like what kids do to the Toy section when given a chance. It wasn't until I took a closer look that the mess turned into a basket full of dragons! Almost walked by without noticing.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I found a cool book about dragons on Pinterest tonight. It has the green scale looking cover. Also so great dragon eggs to display and some cracking out of the shell and a dragon scale label. Great stufff. I will definitely add these to my list for when I finish all the big prop stuff, They will go great with the wizards, but I gotta concentrate on the big guys right now.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I had to order from DT couple of summers ago... needed a carton of rats out of season, they happen to have them on the web site and were happy to sell them to me. However since they were not in the store but sitting in some regional distribution center I'd have to PAY for the shipping, which doubled the cost to just over $2 a rat. I had to wonder isn't everything in the store is sitting is some regional distribution center so how hard it is to stick my carton on the truck with the other things going to my store. Apparently too hard... after that I've steered away from their online ordering.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I love the option of picking up and saving on shipping if you have a store nearby. Curious if anyone has placed orders for store pick up and how that has worked out. I've done that Ship-to-Store option on a couple of Walmart orders a few years back for halloween props but tried it with anything from Dollar Tree. We have a number of them in our area, but not having to run to multiple stores does have it's appeal.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

These are the only dinos that our DT has. They are pretty small and in packages. I got the only two of these they had for future use.Even the bin with the other animals was very low, so I hope they get some in.









Dang I hate these pictures coming in upside down or sideways. I tried turning the phone to get them upright and now you have to stand on your head to see them.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Haven't been in DT much this year but did notice ours had the LED lanterns again also.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Those 6-inch or so emergency LED battery-operated candles that were mentioned on the DT thread last year are still in the stores. Saw them last trip in, 2 to a pack. They have a bright white light (well they are an emergency candle) but Joven76 just did a super-easy hack to turn them into yellow flickering LED candles. No sodering either, just replacing the LEDs basically. Here's a link to his tutorial if you like the size of the candle and want to give it a try:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/141191-dollar-tree-led-candle-mod.html


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I bought some of the magnifying pages today. Thank you GOS, for pointing those out. They do make the inside of a jar look like it is filled with liquid. Awesome for a no-spill lab.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

PIB could you add a photo of the magnifiers. I went looking for them and didn't find them. I may have just overlooked them. Also what aisle were they in?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is what the magnifying pages look like. They were hanging with the office supplies at DT. They are flexible enough to curve along the inside of a bottle.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you, I will stop tomorrow and look for them!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think it's time for me to recheck my stores again. Glad others are finding them too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Saw these items at dt today 


















they also had the tall ones


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

and these flowers from burlap


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> and these flowers from burlap


oh teh flowers could be painted, how neat, great find


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last I mentioned about ordering a dozen of the JOT page magnifiers, they were only available to order online if I had them shipped. Tonight I noticed they are available for me to pick up at my local store! That's good news and now I will order them. Didn't mind the small handling fee but balked at shipping on top of that. Thought I'd let you guys know in case you have been similarly sitting on the fence with placing an order for them.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I noticed this thread yesterday. FYI Nice looking bottle!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/141375-bottles-dollartree.html


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I noticed this thread yesterday. FYI Nice looking bottle!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/141375-bottles-dollartree.html


That bottle is awesome!! I was just at my DT today and didn't see anything like that.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

No replenishing of Page Magnifers at my store.  Found out that you can't order them in the store but have to do it online. So while there ended up with a bagful of other things...you know how that goes! Took some pictures...

Found this tray of black birds back in the floral/craft area. Helpful if you are working on a project and need some now. Also noticed black roses there too.










What's a funeral without white lilies? Guessing these are in the store now being left over from Easter. If so, look now before they get sold out for more seasonal flowers later.










One of my haunt scenes is a little boy's room. Thought these monsters removable wall appliqués would be nice on the facade walls. The summer men's fedora will look good for my beach theme with the skelemingos.










The Orange and Green metallic faux nails popped out from the shelf as I passed by.










I picked up a few pairs of kid's sunglasses for my smaller skeletons. The adult glasses on them look very out of place.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And then there were lots of different hair extensions, some with tiny rice LEDs operated by batteries.


























These I only found in Orange and in Purple. The LED rice lights on these were steady.










These were available in Blue, Yellow or Red lights.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I'm a little late to the Haloween game this year! I haven't picked up anything for projects yet. I started learning SFX makeup and face painting this year, and have been pretty immersed in that. I did see the white lilies when they were put out at the beginning of spring, and thought "funeral parlor," though!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I guess I wasn't looking for flowers in DT in past years around this time because I don't recall seeing the lilies before (I frequently drop out for a while after halloween/christmas and usually start back around summer tiki time). For a buck I thought they were pretty nice, will give the funeral feel and seeing as how our halloweens are frequently damp with evening condensation hate to ruin something like a Michaels lily. Good to know that they are a repeat item in the spring.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I was in DT this morning. I didn't see the bottles I linked above, or the dragons. Bummer. LOL 
I did get some red rose bunches for DOTD crafts.

EDIT: I got into another DT last night. This larger DT did have an end cap of those bottles in various colors. They are really pretty. So thankful for that original poster for posting the heads up.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bottles were out ar our dt 










they also had these lamp shade things 









and a lot of these birds great for a tiki theme or maybe paint them up as oddity birds they also make noise


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Bought these at a new location near my neighborhood


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Found these "Bug Buckets", set of 3 in pkg, at one of my local DTs. The bottom is a clear plastic and the rest of the bucket (lid and handle) comes off. This is something that was made for kids to store their caught bugs in. I thought the bottom part would make an interesting bulb (along with a lighting source) for use on some equipment in my mad lab. I'll see if i can dig up some lighting and take a preliminary photo later in the week. Either LED or mini-lights might work. EL wire might also be a cool source.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

xxScorpion64XX, I bought those cemetery vases last year. I sprayed them to give them a more aged finish and used them in my cemetery. They are a great item and I need to check my local DT since I would like a few more.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Caroluna said:


> xxScorpion64XX, I bought those cemetery vases last year. I sprayed them to give them a more aged finish and used them in my cemetery. They are a great item and I need to check my local DT since I would like a few more.


I was surprised to see them, didn't know they carried them, they also had dark green but I like the white, funny story, my wife thought I wanted them for my mom's grave but she caught herself and rolled her eyes when she realized I wanted them for "my" cemetery


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I too picked up a few of those cemetery vases the other day. They only had three left at our local store. 
I wonder if they are at the end of the run of those.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been in a couple of DT looking for the bigger dragons... NO luck. Dinos they got whales they got... no dragons. Shucks. I've come across the cemetery vases but didn't pick up any going to have to run back now and nab a couple of the cemetery. What was I thinking. Found only 2 of the clear glass bottles and nabbed those. Its so hit and miss for me on what they have. Got 3 DTs near me one is tiny teeny the other 2 fair sized, but rarely find the stuff I see posted here. Going traveling this weekend and there is a giant one along the way... gonna have to check it out.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I just saw this article and thought I would share. Ooojen, I'm sorry for sending you one of the top ten.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/health/med...-dollar-stores/ss-AAaBoPE?ocid=HPCDHP#image=1


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow that's pretty scary


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's something cool I came across, they come in diff colors, but I also think you can buy the blank sheet like at michaels and make your own design to match your theme for lighting.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

We have been buying up the magic sets and trick decks at the Dollar Tree to use as party favors. We have always done this but this is the first time getting them through the Dollar Tree as they are actually cheaper than a magic wholesaler we use. We always like a few magic tricks for the kids and after all it is called "trick or treat". 










The lady at one of the stores (we had to go to several to get the quantities we needed) told me there is a way to buy quantity through their website but it appears to be the same price plus you would have a shipping cost I would think. Plus it takes away the cheap thrill of finding a value on your own at the store.

http://www.dollartree.com/toys/Novelties/Magic-Decks-of-Cards/629c1094c1094p323594/index.pro


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Shipping costs are relative.... if they can ship to the store it is free. IF they need to send out from a regional warehouse they charge a ridiculous amount for shipping. Had to have a case of rats shipped to me out of season I did find them buried on their web site and they were happy to sell to me with an over .50cents per rat shipping charge since they had to send from a regional warehouse to me and not to a store for me to pick up. I thought it was silly if they can get other stuff from the warehouse to my store then why couldn't they get my rats on the same truck and send it to my store. I bit the bullet and order my slightly over-priced rats. After they arrived I met the new manager of my nearest DT store she said she had a case sitting in the back from last year and even though DT did like things being sold out of season she would have sold them to me anyway to make room in her storage area, she did sell me the case of Assorted bags of Halloween creatures, so I made a little space for her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

CreepyMagic, I know sometimes the individual stores would like you to order online if possible so as not to deplete their stock totally (which I've been guilty of on occasion like for those bags of black ants when I needed a lot . But in all fairness they only sold those assorted and I didn't need the other creatures). I can understand why they prefer that as they like to have people find things when they come in as oppose to not and then maybe get frustrated and not return. Especially on newly featured items.

I like your magic tricks as favors. And yes it definitely is _Trick_ or Treat!


Anyway I don't get the warehouse to you shipping either. I'm thinking it has something to do with not buying a full carton sometimes. Easy to pick up a box and transfer it, more time and personnel involved in counting out numbers of items and logging them in somewhere for inventory count and then repackaging to a smaller container I suppose. Heck if the stuff was selling for $5 they probably wouldn't mind but with a $1 a piece probably not a lot of profit in it for them for overhead costs. I need to order online a dozen or so of those magnifier pages cause for the life of me I have only been able to find one in the stores. I just hate opening up yet another online account. Tried to see if I could just order it in store and pay for it there but they said no. I need them for my mad lab jars and they do have great pricing on them.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ghost of Spooky, how many do you want? I picked up two yesterday, and they had more. I would be happy to put them in the mail for you.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> Ghost of Spooky, how many do you want? I picked up two yesterday, and they had more. I would be happy to put them in the mail for you.


Thanks, that's really nice of you to offer. 

I just pulled up the listing for it on their site, and see that they now will ship it to my store directly for free and I only have to pay a $1.80 handling fee for a dozen of them, so probably cheaper than postage from your end I'm sure. I'll just go that route. But thanks again.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> Here's something cool I came across, they come in diff colors, but I also think you can buy the blank sheet like at michaels and make your own design to match your theme for lighting.



Oh looking at this longer I get it now! that's actually a clever idea although I would never put a live fire tea light in there for fear of the glass breaking from the heat when the wick gets low. They do heat up. But with a flickering LED tea light that's a great quick lamp. They should make it in a webbing pattern but cool none the less and as you said you can always make your own or cover these. The black and white design isn't bad. Something like this would have looked nice on my haunted hotel dining room tables a few years back.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

im the goddess-- No worries on the beads! I'll use them strictly for decor rather than having guests wear them or giving them out to kids who might chomp on them. They'll still be excellent! Thanks for the heads up on all the toxic stuff. It's pretty disturbing about the food-handling items!


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Anyway I don't get the warehouse to you shipping either. I'm thinking it has something to do with not buying a full carton sometimes. Easy to pick up a box and transfer it, more time and personnel involved in counting out numbers of items and logging them in somewhere for inventory count and then repackaging to a smaller container I suppose. Heck if the stuff was selling for $5 they probably wouldn't mind but with a $1 a piece probably not a lot of profit in it for them for overhead costs. I need to order online a dozen or so of those magnifier pages cause for the life of me I have only been able to find one in the stores. I just hate opening up yet another online account. Tried to see if I could just order it in store and pay for it there but they said no. I need them for my mad lab jars and they do have great pricing on them.


I really don't see an advantage to the online ordering, except maybe saving gas picking up the quantities you need if you have to go to multiple stores (even this, there are dollar trees all over so hitting 5 of them may take a gallon or less, maybe if you are out in the sticks or something it might be worth while). 

My situation was like yours, the case of magic cards had 8 stripper decks, 8 marked decks, and 8 Svengali decks. I do not want the neighbors saying I am handing out marked decks of cards as party favors and I certainly don't want the stripper decks being mis-interpretted. Svengali however, now that's Halloween all around.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

creepymagic said:


> I really don't see an advantage to the online ordering, except maybe saving gas picking up the quantities you need if you have to go to multiple stores (even this, there are dollar trees all over so hitting 5 of them may take a gallon or less, maybe if you are out in the sticks or something it might be worth while).
> 
> My situation was like yours, the case of magic cards had 8 stripper decks, 8 marked decks, and 8 Svengali decks. *I do not want the neighbors saying I am handing out marked decks of cards as party favors and I certainly don't want the stripper decks being mis-interpretted*. Svengali however, now that's Halloween all around.



ROTFLOL, now that would really make you Creeeepppyymagic to the neighbors. Too funny and I see your point. 

I don't like that DT doesn't appear to provide a secure page when you enter your personal info to order (I was just going to place my order as a Guest when I noticed No Lock or "https" designation in the URL area as I was about to fill in my personal info). I was planning on using pay pal so not worried about that end of the transaction but the other bothers me. I went to SurLaTable for comparison and when you want to order as a Guest there you do get a locked webpage, so anyway decided to call them Monday and find out what gives on their security. As another example, when you go to log into your e bay account or your Amazon account you get a secure webpage. If anyone has a DT account, I'd be interested to know if you are given a secure page when you enter your email address and password. Security to them from what I can tell is more about how they will use/share your info. They say they provide SSL to their associates when logging in. What about customers though.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

I should point out that it is a decent product for a dollar. I did a quick, but crappy, video on it for those who do not know what a svengali deck is or might question if this dollar version even works at all. Sorry about the cats.

https://youtu.be/0NMVYtFzwC0

Those of us who grew up in the seventies will remember Svengali deck as TV Magic Cards, ironically the Dollar Tree version is less than half the cost of the 1971 price. Below is a better demo without cats.

https://youtu.be/uckMhd4yv0E


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I was thinking led tea lights or even color led lights that come at dollar tree on small stick on gadgets, like last year they had butterflies with changing color led, or even a dollar tree led light set of 10 lights on a battery.




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh looking at this longer I get it now! that's actually a clever idea although I would never put a live fire tea light in there for fear of the glass breaking from the heat when the wick gets low. They do heat up. But with a flickering LED tea light that's a great quick lamp. They should make it in a webbing pattern but cool none the less and as you said you can always make your own or cover these. The black and white design isn't bad. Something like this would have looked nice on my haunted hotel dining room tables a few years back.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's something similar on pinterest to the wine glass covers, you can really do a lot here and make you're own designs:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/107171666109834270/

its really similar to this too:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Isn't it funny how finding something you were looking for for a while can really make you happy when you find it? Even when it's a cheap $1 item? Sense of accomplishment in a way I guess. I was just about ready to give up on finding those JOT Page Magnifers in any local DT stores but hit the jackpot today in my closest DT of all places! They must have gotten in a case or two of them because after deciding to grab the 18 I noticed on those vertical hanging strips in the office supply area, I found a larger supply hanging off a metal pegboard. My plans were for only a dozen, to cover 6 lab jars and 6 witches cabinet items, but given the supply in my store I decided to add a half dozen more instead of kicking myself should I need more down the road and unable to find them in the stores again. I forgot about needing some for my carnival side show displays so probably a good move. Just realized typing this I have a small fiji mermaid, and may want to make my giant jumping cockroaches look even larger. 

Given that the Page Magnifers are listed in DT's current catalog, there's a good chance most of the stores will get a supply of them in. Thanks again im a godess for offering to pick some up from your store for me. Almost took you up on it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

GOS, how will you use the page magnifiers for your witch things? I am still trying to figure out how to use these. I keep reading about all the excitement over them and still remain clueless. lol

Well, I am clueless most of the time anyway.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

We are going to use these as give aways at our party, have no idea what they do.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Fedoras????? Dang it now I have to go back!!!! Son's going as a sunburnt vampire at our tiki party and this will b perfect!!!! Thanks for sharing GOS

Might have to grab one for hubby too, he's going as frankenstein dressed in vacation attire


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> GOS, how will you use the page magnifiers for your witch things? I am still trying to figure out how to use these. I keep reading about all the excitement over them and still remain clueless. lol
> 
> Well, I am clueless most of the time anyway.



LOL. I doubt that but can help you out on this effect.

Most likely I'll be using them in large jars to create things that look like they are swimming/suspended in a water-like atmosphere (sans-water), like worms, leeches, frogs or crickets for example for display on my witches shelf. The best way to show off the effect is to point you to the tutorial: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...host-spookies-fake-water-jar-prop-effect.html

The DT magnifiers aren't as flexible or as large as the brand I used in the tutorial but they still can be put in many large jars or used as a flat "glass" panel in a "tank" you create to put something in. For example, an aquarium or terrarium. I bought a small 6-inchish fiji mermaid skeleton that I will put in a special display aquarium for my Carnival sideshow. I'll create a terrarium container with a panel on the front to house my giant cockroaches found in the depths of some jungle. Now they will look _really_ big! Plan to add little flexible antenna to them and add a small fan to the terrarium and hopefully create cockroaches that look like their antenna are moving...keeping fingers crossed the fan will blow the antenna and create some movement. I have a two headed mask that I'll use with a larger page magnifier and create a head in jar look for my side show as well (all without having water that can leak out).

Last year I picked up this ship's portal mirror wall hanger that I want to remove the mirror from and attach a magnifier in it's place. When people look through the portal they will get the effect of looking through a submersible's window into the water beyond. Lots of possibilities for what can be on the water side to look at.

Using the page magnifiers in this way couldn't be more easy than inserting it really. Things behind the magnifier only need to be a few inches away to suddenly look larger and have that look of being seen under water, especially if you use the magnifier in a jar and you can see the top edge of the magnifier. Kind of gives the illusion you are seeing the water level in the jar when you are looking at it straight on eye level.

Here's a couple of the project items I'm planning on using it with.

This Pgymy Fiji Mermaid is going into a display aquarium tank: 









Might use this mask to view through the portal window:

















This mask will require a larger size page magnifier for it's display aquarium:










Here's the 2-headed mask I wanted to use in my Side show:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Pumpkinpie, the fedoras should be in stores everywhere now. I saw a stack of them in my store just yesterday (photo was from back in April). They are actually a very nice hat and feel soft to the touch and pretty foldable. Love the sunburnt vampire in your Tiki theme! Great idea!

If you think you will have party poopers who will come to the party without costume, a few hats and lightly tinted sunglasses on hand with some leis would be an easy costume for those partygoers to don. My store had plenty of sunglasses on hand for a buck including kids' sizes. If the glasses are tinted too dark for a nighttime party outside, party goers can always wear them down on their nose a bit and see over them. Saw these glasses over at BuyCostumes and they were on clearance right now and thought of your son's costume but probably could find something like them at Dollar Tree. I saw a number of different sunglass styles at my store. The photo shows how I could see wearing glasses at nightime.










I didn't look but anyone seeing grass skirts yet?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Good idea, yeah I was just in DT yesterday but I went in....grabbed up the cobblestone bread supply (our store stocks on Fridays and tuesday)....and got the heck out of there before the storm hit....definitely need to go back tomorrow and see what else I missed lol


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Btw, those glasses r awesome!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks GOS. I am off to look at your tutorial. Oh, the possibilities. Gotta come up for some things for my wizards or witches for these.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

printersdevil said:


> GOS, how will you use the page magnifiers for your witch things? I am still trying to figure out how to use these.


I've used those magnifiers to make cardboard box "ghost projectors." It's really simple to do and can be used with small/mid-sized TV sets. 

I just picked up a dozen of these babies today:






They are battery op flicker lights with a fiber optic base that scrolls through different colors.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

boo who? those look great. Those could be used in place of the PVC candles. I am looking for them tomorrow.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey if anyone out there happens to be in a DT and sees the clam shell bras... like the coconut ones but clam shell I'd love to buy a couple off you. I've check every DT I've come across the past couple of weeks and have seen only the coconut ones, the "luau" season is just about over and NOOOO clam shells this year only coconuts. I'm doing a "spooky" market stand and want to make skelly mermaids on the half shell and I only managed to find ONE lonely clam shell bra back in April. I'm thinking it was last years hold over.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> This mask will require a larger size page magnifier for it's display aquarium:


GOS, do you have any information about who made this mask and what it's called? I have one of these myself. I found it at a yard sale and have wondered for a few years who made the mask. It looks like yours still has the tag attached so I would be curious for any information you have.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I should be in a DT this week. I'll keep an eye out for clamshells.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll check DT for the clam shells tomorrow. Have you check Oriental Trading Co.?


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

PD, I don't know how they'll compare to PVC candles, but I tried them in a dark room last night and thought they looked great. I may go get a few more since they look good in a grouping of 3-5 set at different heights..

My DT was putting away all the summer stuff yesterday and replacing it with Back-to-School merch. Oriental Trading might the best bet for summer stuff at this point,


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Hey if anyone out there happens to be in a DT and sees the clam shell bras... like the coconut ones but clam shell I'd love to buy a couple off you. I've check every DT I've come across the past couple of weeks and have seen only the coconut ones, the "luau" season is just about over and NOOOO clam shells this year only coconuts. I'm doing a "spooky" market stand and want to make skelly mermaids on the half shell and I only managed to find ONE lonely clam shell bra back in April. I'm thinking it was last years hold over.
> View attachment 244923


I will check tomorrow for the clam shells. How many did you need?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh I was thinking I'd only need 2 more packages, if I only use one shell per mermaid instead of the pair I did for my demo I'll have a half dozen, but I'll take up to 5. Yes I've looked around online but no cheap clam shells, not even Oriental trading had them.. they got coconuts however... might have to come up with a spooky coconut market item... Was in Micheals the other day and they have real clam shells at a mere $4 for one half. I'd have to use a LOT of 40%ers to to make it worthwhile. Then I though I will be at the oyster beach later this summer, ohhh I'll use those but it's illegal to keep fresh caught oyster shells here. Something about the shells being a safe haven for baby oysters, so oysters have to be shucked on the beach they are caught and the shells left at the same spot it was harvested.. go figure. 

DT can be so frustrating not every store has the same stuff in it, the employees never know what they will get on the truck. Stuff you get use to seeing and depending on them having can one day disappear never to be seen again. I noticed the skulls they use to carry ohh 7-8 years ago were not too bad and nice sized, could get away using them as is.. then they got a little smaller and a silly expression and recently they got more cartoon looking and even smaller, need a lot of help to look good. The little yard flamingos they use to carry in the summer not seen them in 2 or more years. Finally found a use for those tiny tripods they use to carry... they are no more. My real grr moment was needed a few pitchers for a luncheon event last month in order to serve different favored lemonades in, looked in 4 yes 4 DT and not a one had any... every employee knew where they would be on the shelf but there wasn't a one to be found... NEVER in all these years have I seen a DT devoid of pitchers let alone 4. Ok I'll stop ranting now.


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

why have I never thought to shop at DT? Ill go this weekend to see if theres anything cool.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stinkerbell, no clam shells here at DT. I will check out some Dallas area ones in a week or so and hopefully find one or two.

Stevebee23, Dollar Tree is the greatest for haunt things--even in the off season. So many things that can be used. They carry cheesecloth year round, In our store it is on the aisle with the kitchen items. Also great for cheap frames, flicker candles, magnifier sheets, cool plastic large dragons for cages, makeup for Halloween,
twine, colored lights for inside crystal balls and on and on.

During Halloween season it is the BEST place for cheap props and things to be be used for making your own props and decor.

RUN to Dollar Tree NOW!!!!

And WELCOME to the Forum.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

theres a dollar tree within walking distance from my house. 

yes, im there a LOT. LOLOLOL


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

We didn't have the clam shells at my dollar tree so I called Deals our sister store and was told they had plenty. I drive across town and was presented with a basket of coconut bras !!! The frustration! I sent an email to several stores in our district hoping to hear some good news.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Spooky McWho said:


> We didn't have the clam shells at my dollar tree so I called Deals our sister store and was told they had plenty. I drive across town and was presented with a basket of coconut bras !!! The frustration! I sent an email to several stores in our district hoping to hear some good news.


I know the feeling. I guess the clam shells were so last year, coconuts must be the it thing this year. I almost feel like I need to stock up on coconuts now cause by the time I figure out a good use for them I won't be able to find them again either. 

I love DT...it's a great place for chea... err inexpensive prop building materials. A Haunters group I belong to use to have a summer gather and would have a prop off contest. Teams got $5 to spend in the DT and had to build a prop with what they got. There were some very interesting things built. It's down right scary what us haunters can come up with using next to nothing when a prize is involved.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

creepymagic said:


> View attachment 242513
> 
> We are going to use these as give aways at our party, have no idea what they do.


I just bought one of these. I plan to use the case as a mold for a few projects. (The stuff inside is like thick slim)

~Tiff


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I received my online Fall catalog from DT today. There is new Tombstone Corner pieces. This year has some color in it! Looks like some new fun pieces to expand with. They will be available to order on July 29th.


http://ads.dollartree.com/current_c...ookCode=fal15flx&PageLabel=30&Sgt=11&lang=enu


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Shadow I just checked out your link... I love the new pieces!!!! Definitely going to order and you are right there is so much more color! I love the little bench!!! Thanks again!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't get the link to work.

Found something about it in their Value Seekers club thing & this is what they said:



> ...a 16-piece set of finely detailed Halloween figurines


There may be 16 pieces but I don't know about that whole "finely detailed" bit. They're from Dollar Tree, not Lemax, they're not exactly "finely detailed." They're nice enough for the price, but they make it sound like you're getting something like the Lemax stuff when you're not.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Kept flashing for me too. Had to copy and past the link then disable my ad blocker.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

They aren't lemax but they are fun little pieces.. I personally like them and the price is great!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i think i see a scene in a pumpkin with the witches this year acoming... someone post when they have these in the store or to order... very cute to add to from last year


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't forget to check in the stores for extra figures too. Last year there were some in stores that weren't part of the set. I also don't recall seeing the actual set in my DT, just the individual pieces, figures & trees.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I hope they have new offerings in the Tombstone Corners this year. Can't wait!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> GOS, do you have any information about who made this mask and what it's called? I have one of these myself. I found it at a yard sale and have wondered for a few years who made the mask. It looks like yours still has the tag attached so I would be curious for any information you have.



Sorry MonsterSquad so late in posting a reply. Haven't been on this thread for a while. I'll check for the mask later today and see what I can find. I looked for it where I thought I might have put it and it wasn't there but have one other place I might remember some things being stored. I remember the day I went to GoodWill and found this and two or three other masks...all great...felt like I hit the jackpot that day.


@@Stinkerbell n [email protected]@As for the shell bras, I'll stop by my DT this morning and see if I can find any. I know I've seen these there and in fact have bought a set for my fijimermaid. Just when is the question I guess. -- UPDATE: STOPPED IN and like others have said, no shell bras to be found. If I bought more than one and can locate my old stash of luau stuff I'll let you know. I wonder if I saw some at Big Lots in their summer stuff....


UPDATE: @@[email protected]@, wow I didn't remember a tag on it but I located the mask and your eyes were correct. The mask I have came from Wal-Mart. It's Cletus. Reg. Price $20. Production Date of June 09. Labeling on back says it's latex and as you know a full headed mask. Goodwill had it priced at 9.99 back on 9/26/10. Guess it's been a while already since buying. When I saw it I said "Carnevil Side Show!!!" Plan to build a display box for it since it's pretty big and won't be able to fit properly in a giant jar I don't think.

If anyone is interested in buying this Walmart version mask of Cletus for your carnival haunt, I see one listed on ebay for 12.99 (10.94 ship) which isn't bad IMO. Here's the link to the BuyItNow: ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adult-CLETU...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aace972e8 )


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

boo who? said:


> I hope they have new offerings in the Tombstone Corners this year. Can't wait!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks GOS! Thats surprisingly inexpensive for how nice the sculpt is and how large the mask is. I speculated it was considerably more, but good to know


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Not anything really in my DT yet. Went to check on the seashell bras. Back to school was being put out and summer moved further back and looking like it's getting reduced down. Did notice a few Page Magnifers still on the rack in the Office Supply area but most were sold already.

I did notice these items in the toy section. I thought the tattoo sleeves could also be cut open and the skull tattoo for example could be used under an open prop shirt for a large tattood skull on the guys chest. The puzzles of the costumed super heroes as party swag or ToT gifts or prizes.


























The puzzles, especially more popular topics, tend to fly off the shelf probably for summer birthday party take home gifts. I added a photo of Walking Dead and Game of Throne puzzles (300 pieces) from 99 Cent Only Stores under that thread if you happen to have both dollar stores in your area and are looking for several different themes of puzzles.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Happiness... dances of joy... I found 6 clam shell bras at my local DT, that I have checked several times over the summer already and YES I bought them all. Summer party has been reduced to a single side of a short aisle slim picking to say the least but there they were 6 packages of clam shell bras. The new deliveries must have come in as there were boxes stacked all over the store.. a little fall, lots of back to school, no halloween yet. Thanks to everyone who looked for me I'm golden now. 

OHHHH and they were handing out a coupon for Sunday July 19 for a Friends and Family Event - 10% off your purchase of $10 or more. It says in little teeny tiny print - voucher must be present at time of purchase and limit of one voucher person. Just checked the voucher is on line - 
http://www.dollartree.com/custserv/custserv.jsp?pageName=CustomerAppreciation


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Spookybella977 said:


> They aren't lemax but they are fun little pieces.. I personally like them and the price is great!


Unfortunately at least half of these are last year's pieces with a new coat of paint. I'll pick up whatever parts are new, but probably won't get the duplicates. Last year's set fit exactly perfectly on the kitchen windowsill. Guess I'll have to add some 'burbs off on the counter. LoL!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

They just added Halloween Bobble heads on Dollar Tree's website but they are the same ones from last year.Search for "Halloween" and they are on the second page.I'm surprised they are so late this year on adding there Halloween merchandise to there website.Usually every year they have a couple Halloween items by the end of June.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Stinker belle, I picked up 2 sets of the clam shell bras. Looks like you don't need them now? 
Glad you found some. I know how frustrating it is to not be able to find what you need ?


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

I see the new one for 2015 but I can't order it for some reason, it says "sorry, we are working on this page"
http://www.dollartree.com/custserv/custserv.jsp?pageName=TombstoneCorners
OKAY, never mind, I see these are last year's most likely?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

panampia said:


> I see the new one for 2015 but I can't order it for some reason, it says "sorry, we are working on this page"
> http://www.dollartree.com/custserv/custserv.jsp?pageName=TombstoneCorners
> OKAY, never mind, I see these are last year's most likely?


The new 2015 sets aren't available for order until the 29th.


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

Our Dollar Tree just started putting out ceramic pumpkins so more fall things should be on the way soon here.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Not Halloween related, but has anyone seen the universal remotes at their DT. That was the only remote that would operate our old DVD player and ours finally bit the dust. We've checked at three different stores with no luck. If you can find one, I'd be willing to reimburse you.

As far as the tombstone corners stuff, the buildings look new though I don't really like the paint scheme this year. Most of the accessories look the same as last year though I don't remember the bench. Seems like our DT starts putting Halloween stuff out in August so it won't be long!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

offmymeds said:


> Stinker belle, I picked up 2 sets of the clam shell bras. Looks like you don't need them now?
> Glad you found some. I know how frustrating it is to not be able to find what you need &#55357;&#56842;


Thanks for thinking of me. I posted I found some as soon as I got home just in case mine wasn't the only store to suddenly get some clam shells. Apparently it wasn't happen to be away this weekend so in order to use my 10% off coupon I was in a store in the middle of nowhere Washington. HUMM and wouldn't you know it they had several clam shell bras. 

I picked up a couple of their ice cream sundae dishes... the ones in pretty colors shaped like waffle cones. Going to spray some Great stuff in them to make it look like ice cream, drip some hot blood hot glue to look like syrup add an eyeball "cherry" and a couple of blooded severed "lady" fingers on top. I"m debating if I should leave the dishes in their original colors or attempt to paint them in flesh tones for added gore. Also noticed they had good sized coiled snakes in nearly realistic colors and nabbed a few... which I know now will never be enough... kicking myself for not nabbing more. Complained to the checker about them not carrying the flamingos anymore, told her us haunted liked to turn them into skelly-mingos and vultures... it's always fun to watch DT employee's eyes light up when you tell them the things us haunters make with there mundane items.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i loaded up on their snakes three or four years ago...they had really good ones back then. we did a snake room in our maze, hate snakes but boy got to have sometimes for a good scare.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

They've got their Halloween Decorations tab up on the main page now: http://www.dollartree.com/Seasonal-Holidays/halloween/1248c639c639/index.cat So far they've posted new leg danglers, last year's bobbleheads, and the new Tombstone Corners pieces.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 234793
> 
> Found these mod podge at dt today



What is Mod Podge? Sounds like a 70's thing. Lmao  

Also nice dragons. 

I hope there are bendy figures and foam pumpkins this year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Zombiesmash said:


> They've got their Halloween Decorations tab up on the main page now: http://www.dollartree.com/Seasonal-Holidays/halloween/1248c639c639/index.cat So far they've posted new leg danglers, last year's bobbleheads, and the new Tombstone Corners pieces.




Yep. Looks like they put Tombstone Corners up for sale a couple days early. I just ordered all the new pieces.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Shadowbat said:


> Yep. Looks like they put Tombstone Corners up for sale a couple days early. I just ordered all the new pieces.


Unfortunately. it looks like this year instead of a complete set, they spread it out into 4 types and you must order a case (5) sets of each.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

yes you can see the set better now, you know what would be really cute with these, micheals has a half a pumpkin, i thought how cute to mount a half pumpkin on a board to hang and do a scene inside it....put on a wall.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Cloe said:


> Unfortunately. it looks like this year instead of a complete set, they spread it out into 4 types and you must order a case (5) sets of each.



I just ordered one set of each. You can choose how many sets you want in the ordering process. It was only $21.35 for all the sets shipped to store for me.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Any news on other halloween decor at dollar tree?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Shadowbat said:


> I just ordered one set of each. You can choose how many sets you want in the ordering process. It was only $21.35 for all the sets shipped to store for me.[/QUOT
> Oh...how dumb am I. I was thinking it was 5 sets of each scene.
> Just checked the site again and guess I was right. You do have to order 5 sets of each scene. Their cute but who would want 5 sets lol. Hmm. Wonder if they will be in store or if groups of us in close proximity would want to share the cost and split.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

they will offer them one set...some of their stuff online is by case or a packing number.. creepy cloth is worth a case, man i can use that stuff up


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I was able to get the entire set in the local stores last year and was able to pick up multiples of some things that could play twice (or more) with slight alterations.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Cloe said:


> Shadowbat said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered one set of each. You can choose how many sets you want in the ordering process. It was only $21.35 for all the sets shipped to store for me.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

I checked a Dollar Tree today and the only thing they had was some fall floral.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

screamqueen2012 said:


> yes you can see the set better now, you know what would be really cute with these, micheals has a half a pumpkin, i thought how cute to mount a half pumpkin on a board to hang and do a scene inside it....put on a wall.


I did this last year. Used Styrofoam to build levels and covered with purple velvet. My guests commented on it quite a bit. I was surprised it got so much attention.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

According to my Time Hop app, one year and two days ago, our DT started stocking. Not this year! Granted, it was just the bug endcap, but still, I had new merchandise!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I am the manager at our local Dollar Tree and we were just discussing the lack of Halloween in our store. There are no displays in our current sales planner. Hopefully we will start to get something in the next two weeks. If I see anything I will give everyone a heads up.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My Tombstone Corners sets arrived at the store today. $20 for all 4 sets. I'll be opening them and doing a review shortly.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Spooky McWho said:


> I am the manager at our local Dollar Tree and we were just discussing the lack of Halloween in our store. There are no displays in our current sales planner. Hopefully we will start to get something in the next two weeks. If I see anything I will give everyone a heads up.


We appreciate your insider info each year Spooky McWho! Thank you!!





Shadowbat said:


> My Tombstone Corners sets arrived at the store today. $20 for all 4 sets. I'll be opening them and doing a review shortly.


I look forward to your review Shadowbat.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is my review of this years Tombstone Corners collection.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Found Halloween stuff at the DT in the next town. Looks like leftovers from last year, nothing new yet. Our DT hasn't put anything out. Ironically, our local store had the Tombstone corners pieces last year, while the other one didn't, even though its in a much bigger town.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

I want to hear about new stuff.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

I have 2 dollar stores close by. One is a dollar tree, the other is a dollarama. Dollarama has a small portion of one aisle with halloween stuff. Dollar Tree does not have anything yet.


----------



## 65Ace (Jan 29, 2015)

Checked my local Dollar Tree today between meetings. Still nothing Halloween related.
Hoping they have the Skull shaped door knockers again this year.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

My Dollar Tree is _sans_ Halloween as well. But that's not really much of a surprise. Looking back over the past few years I realized that DT doesn't usually begin stocking until the middle of August. Then it's usually with an end-cap. Last year it was body parts, blackbirds and spiders as I recall. I know I practically bought out the store on all three items for the Crypt -- first walk-through attraction at Rose's Haunted Graveyard. I still have one of the skeletal hands they sold poking out from under my bed. Always thought the monster under the bed was a cool childhood myth, even if it made as little sense as the tooth fairy. So I'd say August 15 is the date to anticipate!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Visited two in our area. Nothing yet.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

65Ace said:


> Checked my local Dollar Tree today between meetings. Still nothing Halloween related.
> Hoping they have the Skull shaped door knockers again this year.


Love the door knockers. Incorporated a few into tombstones and had the different ones on each door last year.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Ooh, never thought of using them on tombstones. Filing that idea away for later.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

LadyMage said:


> Ooh, never thought of using them on tombstones. Filing that idea away for later.


I will take a pic when I get home from vacation. I am no where near as talented as people in this forum. The skull covered well with dry lock and looked like stone when painted gray.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> Here is my review of this years Tombstone Corners collection.


Are these online exclusive only???


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Waiting for rats again this year....need lots of them for my theme


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> Waiting for rats again this year....need lots of them for my theme


Ah..rats never overlook the obvious hee hee. I looked at your theme and thought wow..that's unique and a tough one. And have to admit that would creep me out for it's realism. All I could think of was bones and bodies and Monty Python lol after seeing that wheelbarrow prop. Great job on the plague Doctors and am interested to see pics of your set up.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

ThakingDbb said:


> Are these online exclusive only???



It didn't say online. Usually it will be listed as such if they are. I didn't want to take a chance though because not all DT's get these in anyway.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok makes sense


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

no Halloween yet at our dt


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I saw few halloween bugs and critters at our dt today. Unfortunately, Im pretty positive that it was just leftovers from last year. Lots of fall stuff though. Hopefully Halloween will be out soon!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Found service bells at Dollar Tree today for those doing a haunted hotel theme and need one for the front desk!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

My mom and I stopped in Dollar Tree today, and there's still no Halloween out. I asked if they knew when they would start putting Halloween merch out, and they said they have Halloween candy in the back room, so it shouldn't be much longer. So, I picked up some color-changing LED candles, and also some little motion-activated birds. We got a few black and yellow birds that chirp, and a few owls that make a really strange hooting sound, haha. I think we're going to make them look dead, and place them in the graveyard, or by the walkway, to make noise as TOTers walk by.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Still no Halloween merchandise on our truck lists. The first displays are scheduled to be up Sept 7th but we don't have any pics of what's coming.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Yup Spooky McWho. I was just in a bigger one in Wilkes-Barre, PA. Still nadda.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ours has a lot of Fall stuff out.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Our Dollar Tree in Maryland has Halloween shelf-sitters and head-bobbers. Kind of on the cute side.


----------



## DeadlyDoll (Aug 6, 2013)

Our dollar tree had some stuff out yesterday...


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice DeadlyDoll! I'll be waiting patiently for my store to get things in I really want a few packs of the spiderweb ziplock bags they had. I still have a few from last year but they are so cute and perfect for when I ship small items.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I stopped at a Dollar Tree today for some posterboard & they had some fall stuff out. Mostly flowers, some signs, window & fridge clings, some shelf sitters & pumpkins. The shelf-sitters were Halloween ones - witches, mummies, vampires, Frankensteins, scarecrows, etc. Sorry I don't have photos!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I picked up a few of the book lights that can be bent. Hoping to use them in my pet cemetery. Has anyone used them?


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Dollar tree in west hills California kicks butt.I picked up some beautiful gargoyle book ends some years back.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Off the top of your head, does anyone remember if DT carried cheap hands with sleeve attached? (I know all the other stores carry them in a pair for about $10).
I know DT they carry a single hand. I could not remember if they have the kind with the shirt sleeve still on.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

All I've ever seen at DT were the single hands. I think Dollar General had the ones with the sleeve attached.

With a thrift store shirt and some hot glue, you could probably make you own using the DT hands. You'd just need something to fill out the arms.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

witchy poo said:


> I picked up a few of the book lights that can be bent. Hoping to use them in my pet cemetery. Has anyone used them?


Yeah, I've used them before. Sometimes they're a little sketchy and don't work, but for a buck, it's not that big of a deal. Just make sure to buy a few more than you need. When they work, they make pretty cool pin lights on the tombstones! I add colored cellophane over mine to change things up!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Has anybody seen any of the Tombstone Corners stuff in stores yet?


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Tombstone Corner is set to ship into stores this week. That's the good news. The bad news is that aside from the other small poly resin figures that's all due to arrive.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I went in today to pick up my "tombstone corner" order and saw they had a few things out. Nothing new, just some severed hands, spider webs, gid spiders, etc. but its a start, right?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Found a few new things on their website. 









Looks the the artificial roses are black and purple this year, but website says that black is also available









The skeleton hand is still available, but I don't remember this one from last year









Looks like some new lenticulars and these are listed as 12" x 16" so bigger than previous years. 









There's a 16" mummy but looks like it's only glow-in-the-dark 









Tombstone chalkboards. I'm hoping to get a few of these 









And finally a plastic LED glitter pumpkin. The foam LED pumpkins are still available too.

There's a few more new things listed. Link is below.

http://www.dollartree.com/Seasonal-Holidays/halloween-decorations/1248c639c639/index.cat?index=0&viewall=1


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm definitely getting that tombstone chalkboard much cheaper than the Michaels coffin even with a coupon


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

witchy poo said:


> I picked up a few of the book lights that can be bent. Hoping to use them in my pet cemetery. Has anyone used them?


I've grabbed a few of the different designs in the past and have used them for a variety of things. Sometimes I clip them onto a tree or plant to light up something below or above, sometimes we angle them towards or onto a tombstone, and we use one on a dummy graveyard caretaker to light up his face. At night you can't really see the booklights themselves as long as you buy a darker color. They work pretty well for something cheap & simple, so we don't have any complaints!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Black gargoyle fencing for $1 apiece? Even though I really have no use for it at the moment, count me in http://www.dollartree.com/Seasonal-...-Fence-Sections/1248c639c639p363389/index.pro


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Black gargoyle fencing for $1 apiece? Even though I really have no use for it at the moment, count me in http://www.dollartree.com/Seasonal-...-Fence-Sections/1248c639c639p363389/index.pro


I just happen to need fence topper this year! Thanks for the link, Garthgoyle!


----------



## The Mad Gasser (Aug 21, 2015)

Just wanted to let you all be aware (though I'm sure it's known) that if DT doesn't have what you are looking for in the local stores, or you are like me and live 45 miles from the nearest ones, you can purchase those items on their website. Provided they have them on the site to order. I haven't ordered from the site, but I noticed just now that they are set up with PayPal, which is good for me since I don't like putting my info on every site when I order.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The Mad Gasser said:


> Just wanted to let you all be aware (though I'm sure it's known) that if DT doesn't have what you are looking for in the local stores, or you are like me and live 45 miles from the nearest ones, you can purchase those items on their website. Provided they have them on the site to order. I haven't ordered from the site, but I noticed just now that they are set up with PayPal, which is good for me since I don't like putting my info on every site when I order.



I order online a couple times ayear and have items shipped to store. It's easy and quick delivery.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

My Dollar Tree had a few Halloween items out tonight (bobbleheads, danglers, and mini snow globes). Finally, a sign of hope!


----------



## The Mad Gasser (Aug 21, 2015)

Shadowbat said:


> I order online a couple times a year and have items shipped to store. It's easy and quick delivery.


I've never ordered from them before, do they ship to store only? 

We have a toddler, so we didn't get a village like we talked about last year. We probably will this year. I've been trying to keep my eyes open for a cheap or used train set to convert to a "haunted express" to circle the village. Heck it would look good next to the black tree. My other option was to keep my eyes open for an electric trolley set and do the same thing.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The Mad Gasser said:


> I've never ordered from them before, do they ship to store only?
> 
> We have a toddler, so we didn't get a village like we talked about last year. We probably will this year. I've been trying to keep my eyes open for a cheap or used train set to convert to a "haunted express" to circle the village. Heck it would look good next to the black tree. My other option was to keep my eyes open for an electric trolley set and do the same thing.


Yes, there is a home shipping option as well. I always to site to store because there's no charge for shipping.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I've checked a few stores in NC (Greensboro, Randleman, and Asheboro) and no halloween stuff yet. 
I did pick up a garment bag to spray paint black and use as a body bag though


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Still nothing in Tallahassee excepts some emptyish shelves where Halloween items will be. School went in last Monday so I'm just waiting everyday for a sign.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Website is showing new styrofoam tombstones!

















Also looks like the skeletons hands are back again this year.

Now I'm just hoping I have enough time to stop and check our local store on Friday.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

So excited over the new lenticular!
A question about the fencing from those that have used it in the past. Are the spikes sturdy? Could I slip box over them without fear of breaking them off? I put bubble in charge of fencing this year and he wants to use the sections for the base and topper of the fence.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

My store had new stuff out today! Why glitter on the crows this year??? Ugh


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

still waiting for rats this year....none yet at the stores.....


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

Found the rats at a new dollar tree store in Melvindale MI so they will be there. Bought a couple but also bought a case of their carvable pumpkins, can't really lose at their prices. The rats still squeek so some traditions never change.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

New things posted today:








LED color-changing skull lanterns








Glittery LED Owls








The usual crows with added glitter


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh i love the lanterns


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Our local store had a few shelf sitters and the Tombstone Corners pieces. Yes! I was just considering ordering them online. I believe I found six different buildings and will try to set it up and get a picture later today.  Unfortunately no other Halloween stuff out yet.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Finally all the boxes were being unloaded in my store today!
The new lenticular are just a sheet of plastic with no frame. They do fit the lasercut frames I bought at Michael's earlier this year.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

A Little Odd said:


> Finally all the boxes were being unloaded in my store today!
> The new lenticular are just a sheet of plastic with no frame. They do fit the lasercut frames I bought at Michael's earlier this year.


I reframe most of my DT lenticulars anyway. I think they look creepier in regular frames.  What size is the actual picture area? I know the old ones fit perfectly in a 5X7 frame.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

The sizes are all a little different on the actual image. They are larger than 5x7. Trimming to center in 8x10 should work well.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

A Little Odd said:


> Finally all the boxes were being unloaded in my store today!
> The new lenticular are just a sheet of plastic with no frame. They do fit the lasercut frames I bought at Michael's earlier this year.


That is better, I hate having to peel them off that fake frame they come on, so I can re-frame them in a real one.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I need more rats !!! spiders and rats!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry I didn't get around to posting these yesterday, but here's some of the Tombstone Corners stuff I found at our local store









These are the four buildings shown on the website









They also had these two buildings which aren't shown on the website. I tried to locate my set from last year to see if these were repeats, but still looking.









This pack of characters was also different from those on the website. I remember gargoyles from last year, but I don't remember the green mummy people.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Picked up the figures yesterday. I thought most of them looked different from last year's. And you can never have too many gargoyles!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> View attachment 252710
> 
> 
> View attachment 252711


Just happen to remember Shadowbat's video review from last year and looks like these two buildings and pack of characters are new for this year. The gargoyle looks the same as last year and there as a mummy guy, but he was different than this one. And as boo who? said, you can never have too many gargoyles.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike and Tiff said:


> That is better, I hate having to peel them off that fake frame they come on, so I can re-frame them in a real one.


hahaha I am glad I am not the only one who does that!! Only once in a while, do you wreck one?! Grrrrrrr


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

I was going to pass on those lenticular pictures until you mentioned putting them in another frame! Great idea and you can't beat the price. Love that gargoyle also!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I frame those pics in reg black frames and place them about the house. My guests are always entertained by them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I never thought of re-framing them...hmmmm...may have to go back to DT and see if there are any I like, lol. 
I was just there today and they started to put out a lot of the Halloween stuff. I grabbed a couple rats, a pretty Fall glass and...even though I don't use clings too often...I had to grab this sheet of Halloween owl clings!! I love them!!!!
















There were more things I wanted, but I seriously need to go through my stuff first because I have sooooo much, lol. Plus, I am in the Secret Reaper exchange again and I want to wait to see what my Reaper sends.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I always re-frame my lenticulars, too! Glad to see there won't be any peeling involved this year.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

How do I order online? I am trying to add these but it says 1 case (5 units). I am confused. I want to order this set. It says their is 7 items in the set. I don't get it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Is it possible the three people are packaged together...making it five total items in the case? (House, Tree, Large Figure, Large Figure, 3 people)


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Is it possible the three people are packaged together...making it five total items in the case? (House, Tree, Large Figure, Large Figure, 3 people)


I think your right. A member made a great video review and the figures were packaged together.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ask Bethany. She ordered ours in a group buy for our friend Valerie and she and I.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

WickedChick said:


> How do I order online? I am trying to add these but it says 1 case (5 units). I am confused. I want to order this set. It says their is 7 items in the set. I don't get it.


WitchyKitty is correct. I ordered them, and in the "case" you get all the pieces in the pic you see. It was also confusing to me, they make it sound like you have to order 5 of the same house or something. They consider it 5 units - the house is 1, the tree is 1, the witch is 1, the reaper is 1, and the three people are packaged together = 1. So 5 units total. Its a great deal, they are really cute.

~Tiff


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I can't believe it's already September, and none of the Orlando Dollar Tree stores has any Halloween merchandise out yet. They have the fall harvest stuff but no Halloween. This has never happened before. Dollar Tree usually has end caps of stuff like hands, feet, skulls and black birds out by the middle of August. I wonder why the change in strategy this year?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

DavyKnoles said:


> I can't believe it's already September, and none of the Orlando Dollar Tree stores has any Halloween merchandise out yet. They have the fall harvest stuff but no Halloween. This has never happened before. Dollar Tree usually has end caps of stuff like hands, feet, skulls and black birds out by the middle of August. I wonder why the change in strategy this year?


It's the same here. I found one store that had stuff out in the middle of August but it was all left-overs from last year. Our local store just had the Tombstone Corners pieces and a few knick-knacks out last week. In previous years, I remember going nuts in the middle of August because they were fully stocked.  Going back this Friday and hope they have more out.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

my usual dollare tree only had a few items earlier this week- creepy cloth, spiderwebs, clings, etc. I stopped by the one by my gym today and they had more  - no creepy cloth or spider webs aat that one, but more in general- bottle label stickers, hands, rats, jointed figures, shelf sitters, etc


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info about the new lenticulars being the plastic peel-type stuff. It's interesting to me that some of you reframe your lenticulars. I do a wall of "family portraits" and I've gotten creepy lenticulars from all over. Some don't come with frames so I frame those with thrift-store finds, but I tend to mostly just repaint my DT lenticulars so they all are just black. They look more like a collection over time that way, I think, and also don't look like plastic so much once they are painted. I did get a lenticular from Micheal's last year that had some nice silver-accented skulls on the plastic frame, so I didn't paint that one. 










This year I already have 3 new pictures, and if I get any of the new DT ones, it should expand the display nicely. Thanks for the tip on using the Micheal's laser-cut frames! I like how scrolly those frames can look. At some point I'd love to make little signs for my "ancestors" saying who they are, with maybe a tidbit or two about how they died. LOL! So many projects, so little time!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Nothing but Tombstone Corners on an end-cap here yesterday in SW PA- but I did see a whole area completely cleared out- so I'm guessing the Halloween merch will go there. Last year, I saw new items being added almost all the way until mid-October.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Interestingly, my store seems to have almost all of the Halloween out...except the Tombstone Corners, lol. I don't think I saw those last year, either, come to think of it.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Finally!!! Out DT is fully stocked! There are some neat new items this year. Couldn't get too many pics because I was being rushed, but here are a few.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

WitchyKitty said:


> Interestingly, my store seems to have almost all of the Halloween out...except the Tombstone Corners, lol. I don't think I saw those last year, either, come to think of it.


Very interesting! Tombstone Corners was one of the last things to show up at the local stores here last year. I had almost given up on them- thinking I'd missed them altogether when they finally appeared.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

My store is finally getting some stuff out! I picked up 2 rats (one standing on his hind legs, I don't remember seeing that before) and a zombie family picture plus a frame to put the picture in.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks ...will have to check maybe tomorrow -waiting for the rats.....!!



Spanishtulip said:


> My store is finally getting some stuff out! I picked up 2 rats (one standing on his hind legs, I don't remember seeing that before) and a zombie family picture plus a frame to put the picture in.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone who has a DT that is pretty well stocked right now, did you notice if they have more body parts than just the hands? I see hands in pics but nothing else. I need body parts and I don't want to pay tons of money. Anywhere else have cheap parts?


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I don't have a dollar store near me so I will have to order online. Does anyone know if this will pop up on it? I want to just place one order to save on shipping. 

It's a witches broom I just think it's so cute.


----------



## 65Ace (Jan 29, 2015)

Still no Halloween goodies at my Dollar Tree in Michigan other than the bobble heads and snow globes.
Really hoping they have the Skeleton Door Knockers again this year.
Has anyone seen any of those yet this season?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

65Ace said:


> Still no Halloween goodies at my Dollar Tree in Michigan other than the bobble heads and snow globes.
> Really hoping they have the Skeleton Door Knockers again this year.
> Has anyone seen any of those yet this season?


mine had door knockers, though i didnt pay attention to style


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I stopped in at our nearby Deals today, and was sad that they were just putting out Halloween today. There was hardly anything out at all, and it's almost an hour away.  I did pick up a 10'x6' wall mural that might be useful, if I don't have time to make walls for my parlor scene. I dislike the spiders on the walls, but I can deal with it. And, I may be able to cover some of them up with lenticular portraits stuck here and there. It was $3.00.

Then I went to our local Dollar Tree, and they were also just setting up today. What is wrong with this company???

They had the same print of mural in the small width (same height) for $1.00 of course, so I bought one in case the 10 ft wide one isn't enough. 










I also spied in the toys section at DT, they had tubes of single color glow bracelets, 20 per tube. Usually they sell the mixed color tubes 10/$1.00, so this was a pretty good deal. Our selection was picked over, and I got the last pink, one of the last orange, and they had lots of green and yellow. I didn't see any blue or purples, so I'm not sure if they were available or not. I'll keep checking back on that.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, DT had one isle of goodies out, but no lenticulars, tombstones or chalkboards yet. I did find some skeleton hand tongs that are pretty neat, a Jello brain mold and some ornaments to paint for the Halloween tree. The Tombstone Corners pieces that were well-stocked last week were pretty much gone today. I saw a few accessories and packs of characters but that was it.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Our local Dollar Tree is just around the corner of having Halloween out. I was stalking the boxes a little to see what we're getting.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Ours had everything out and I spent a fortune on all the new stuff! They are getting more of the items I see in the 99cent stores...just wish they would get the skull/arm mask but maybe next year.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

My youngest just texted some pics from our Dollar Tree. They FINALLY have the Halloween stuff out on the shelves!! Yippee! Have to stop by tonight.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

BTW ladies....there are 3 new scarf designs too!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Tons of goodies out today! I could easily have spent a couple hundred because I know the good stuff will be gone in a heartbeat. 

Lots of craft supplies: deco mesh, nice ribbons

And yes, the scarves are adorable this year!

I have not seen any glassware like I have in previous years. 

But all the staple items were in: creepy cloth, skelly garland, etc.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Queen Of Spades said:


> View attachment 253498
> 
> 
> Our local Dollar Tree is just around the corner of having Halloween out. I was stalking the boxes a little to see what we're getting.


This is exactly what my DT looks like, the thing is all those boxes have been on the floor for the past 5 days. I'm not exaggerating either, I went five days ago saw all the boxes on the floor and thought oh good they are getting ready to put it all out. Thought I would give it a day or two and go back , so I did 2 days later and the same boxes were on the same carts in the same exact spot on the floor...okay. I just got back today and guess what the same boxs still in the same spot on the floor. maybe they are just hoping shoppers will open the boxes and have a free for all ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I see a few people have stores that are all stocked up, did anyone see if they have other body parts besides the hands ??


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Nope. Nothing in our DT yet. What are they waiting for?!?


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I went to mine yesterday and they were about half-way stocked up. I'm glad to see some new stuff, since in the past DT has recycled a lot of their decorations. I picked up some purple string lights! Excited to see what else they'll have up.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Hilda said:


> Nope. Nothing in our DT yet. What are they waiting for?!?


Our store is killing me slowly! I overheard the manager discussing the plan-o-gram with another employee on Friday. Went back on Saturday...nothing!! I know that some stores were saying that they'd have it out on the 8th, but I am surprised that other stores put it out sooner.

Don't they understand that I NEED to get my stuff now? No matter that I won't actually use most of it for another month.  Haha, OK, really, I do plan on making PVC fence and using their gargoyle fencing as toppers, and I need some skeleton hands for two props that I'm making. I would like to put one of the chalkboards out on my porch with a countdown, and I want all three new lenticular portraits. Those can wait, but the rest would be useful soon.

I have forced myself to not go in there today, or tomorrow (if they're even open). But Tuesday after school...I'm there, and I want to see it fully stocked!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, me & the kiddos stopped at a local Dollar Tree today on the way home from HomeGoods, and while they didn't have everything out yet, they certainly had enough for me to get my greedy little hands on! LOL! 

I bought some of the gargoyle fencing (with the intent to put it along the top of a driveway gate, if I get to that this year), I bought a couple skulls, some of the new scarves, some neat bat stakes with plastic chains to connect to each other that I hadn't seen here yet (they have spider ones too!), a sparkly owl with light-up eyes, two new headband designs for the kids (a pink spider one & skull with top hat), some colored googly eyes (bottom right of photo), and a couple sets of the skeleton hand tongs that I think could be very useful for a lot of things! I will probably get more of those, just to be creative with. Also picked up a brown & black spider (both are velvety feeling), and although it's not actually Halloween, I picked up a desk bell for my kids to play with. Anyone doing a Dead & Breakfast or Hotel kind of theme might like that. Didn't see any chalkboards yet and some aisles were empty & just waiting for more stuff. Yippee!!

The two scarves I bought are nice! One is orange with black JOL faces, and the other is my favorite - black, white & two shades of orange with little motifs of skulls, spiderwebs, ghosts & Happy Halloween printed on it. I didn't buy the other scarf - I think it had some pink in it but it wasn't fully my taste so I didn't get a close look. 

Hmm - picture not loading at the moment. My computer is acting a bit fussy - I'll restart it & come back & add the photo. 

ETA -


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Did anyone else see that the natural colored mini skellys are back this year? I was happy to see that and picked up a few.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

One of the nearby DT here has had some Halloween out since the weekend of July 4, but nothing exciting--hair clip witch hats, treat bags, treat boxes, fuzzy owls, severed hands though the hands seem to be gone now. Stopped by today and there was quite a bit more stuff, though the shelves are still being stocked. No other body parts spotted yet. They have the black plastic rats again. 


Glitter owls with flicker eyes--I admit it, I'm a sucker for anything that lights up. I turned on the lights for the purple one. These were nice, I don't care for glitter though. CVS sells the exact same thing in orange glitter for 5$. 









Skelly tongs close up. I don't have a use for skelly tongs, and although they are kinda on the small side, I can see them poking out of sleeves...or a coffin....or the ground...or hacked off at the wrist and attached to a wall.... I mean, you can't go wrong for 0.50$ per appendage. 









The seasonal scarves. There were a total of 4 designs. Sorry for crappy pic, I got a new cell and the camera is not nearly as good as my old handset. The ones that are harder to make out have a random mix of small Halloween images--ghosts, JOLs, etc. The orange one is just JOL faces w/o pumpkin shapes. The white is spiders + webs on a white background. These tend to sell fast.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I need to get in on these skeleton tongs! I might be able yo get to DT on Tuesday. I hope they put out more mercy by then.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Are the rats out yet?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

matrixmom said:


> Are the rats out yet?


Mine had rats, same old rats as usual in the two different positions and they squeak, so rats are a go. Now if I can just find out if they are going to have more body parts than just the hands, no one seems to know.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Mine had rats, same old rats as usual in the two different positions and they squeak, so rats are a go. Now if I can just find out if they are going to have more body parts than just the hands, no one seems to know.


I stopped by my store yesterday. Paid extra attention to body parts as I remembered that someone on here was looking for them. Our store only had the hands. The clerk didn't know if they were getting any other items in, but she didn't even know what items they had anyway as she was ooohhh-ing and awww-ing over the stuff I had in my cart.  The store was packed with stuff, but I'll keep checking!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

6-paq said:


> I stopped by my store yesterday. Paid extra attention to body parts as I remembered that someone on here was looking for them. Our store only had the hands. The clerk didn't know if they were getting any other items in, but she didn't even know what items they had anyway as she was ooohhh-ing and awww-ing over the stuff I had in my cart.  The store was packed with stuff, but I'll keep checking!


Thanks 6-paq ! It isn't looking good, they used to have the parts in the meat packages and then of course the fingers, eyes and ears but they are usually some of the first things out and since they aren't yet I'm thinking the hands might be it.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I saw the eyes at mine, may have just been old stock though, I hope they do get in some of the parts on meat trays. 

Glad to see the skelly garlands are back, I was waiting for them, I want a few dead fairies in cages for my witch kitchen


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I guess I better swing by dollar tree and see if they have put out any goodies.


----------



## bbills03 (Aug 23, 2015)

Called all our DT and they all are setting up this week. Kind of late & I'm antsy!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Still no rats!! ugh....


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Ours is starting to set up. I bought 2 sets of the hand server thingy


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I like the tongs just for the skelly hands! Hmmm...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Initially, I was going to buy at least four of the 8 inch hands, but I think that the tongs would work better for what I had planned. Plus, they're 2 for a dollar, technically...those hands that end at the wrist are singles.

Also, to expound a little on a previous post that I made about the single color tubes of glow bracelets: I looked them up on the website, and they do come in blue as well. However, if you order online, you have to order a case of 48. There is no option to buy a smaller amount, the way that they do with some items. That's 960 bracelets for $48, which makes them 5 cents each. Not too bad, but I definitely don't need 960 bracelets. It would take me four years to get through all of those!

I did Google for cheaper prices, but couldn't find any that were cheaper, elsewhere.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I went to the Dollar Tree in Olympia,WA today, pretty disappointing. Still not very stocked, a lot of back to school stuff still in the way. They did have rats and the skeleton tongs. But then I saw it, the only black birds they had were COVERED IN GLITTER. I buy some of those birds every year, but not this year if those are the only ones they are getting in. I think I'm still traumatized.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Spray paint will fix up those birds in no time!  That's what our daughter had to do with our grandson. He wanted to be a kitty for Halloween. She made the outfit and I got the ears and tail from Walgreens. But all of them had sparkly ears! So dumb! If a toddler wants to be a kitty (he's afraid of dogs) then that is what he's going to be! They shouldn't all be girly.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

my regular dollar tree seems to be fully stocked now!


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Went to the dollar store this past weekend and nothing yet


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Stopped by our local DT yesterday and although there was Halloween finally out, it wasn't as much as I was hoping for. Just a row of items and an endcap. I picked up the skull bobblehead and a few small items. Still impatiently waiting for all the Halloween.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

deadhouseplant said:


> I went to the Dollar Tree in Olympia,WA today, pretty disappointing. Still not very stocked, a lot of back to school stuff still in the way. They did have rats and the skeleton tongs. But then I saw it, the only black birds they had were COVERED IN GLITTER. I buy some of those birds every year, but not this year if those are the only ones they are getting in. I think I'm still traumatized.


I had four of those birds in my cart, then decided to put them back due to the glitter! I began stocking up on the crows/ravens last year and was really excited until I saw them...  I don't care for glitter. It's too messy for me. Maybe I'll go back and get a few and spray paint them... I have to go back and pick up some the natural skeleton garlands. I purchased some of the darker skellies, but am liking those natural ones also.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Sticky eyes are awesome!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

WOW those look great!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

oh, I picked those up and put them back...........going back to get them


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I picked up a couple but definitely getting more in case these dry out.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bought the entire Halloween Village today at my local DT. It's entirely stocked


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I may have already said that I was disappointed yesterday when I went to buy batteries, and they still weren't stocked yet, for Halloween. 

I just walked out yesterday, forgetting the batteries! So I went back today, only for batteries, and found that they were finally stocking! There was only thing on my list that they didn't have out yet. I'll have to go back for one of the gargoyle fence pieces. I want to make sure that I like it on my fence, before I buy them in bulk.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Went to my local DT today, but I think I will have to try and make it out to one in a neighbouring city. I was wanting some of the skeleton hands and possibly some of the tongs. The only skelly hands they had were glow in the dark and I didn't see any tongs at all  

I was also wanting some skelly garlands, didn't see any but I noticed that Dollar General has them this year too.

An interesting side note: I went to Spirit today and saw some products that were identical to DT's but packaged with the Spirit logo and a price to match. The severed hands were $3.99!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Love the idea of turning the cactus into finger eating plants. Great idea!! Our Dollar Tree had some cardboard coffin gift boxes that are rather cutesy but I bought them anyway, figure I would paint them and make them different looking .... more along the lines of Gothic. I like the wood coffins Michaels carries but these Dollar Tree coffin gift boxes are bigger. I did see where they should be having some of the solar powered Halloween themed Jiggly (?) Figurines which I would love. Hoping to get to the bigger Dollar Tree later today


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Had an hour or so to myself this weekend & stopped at a different Dollar Tree. I would say they had 3/4 of their Halloween stuff out, maybe more. 

I don't think I saw all of their new lenticulars - there was one man & one woman & I think there's more than that? Anyway, I'm torn. I like that they have different "frames" and are overall larger, but since many of my other lenticulars are the older style with the plastic frame, I'm not sure these fit in well. Plus, my personal feeling was that they looked more cartoon-y than I wanted. I will keep checking back - I think there's supposed to be at least one more, and if I'm right, I think I saw a photo here and it might be the one I like better.

They did have a lot of great costume accessories though! I have two young kids, so we have a year-round dress up bin that I keep out for them. I've gotten some of the knight items at DT before, and this visit I picked up some cute kid-sized witch hats (black with orange polka dots), some Halloween-inspired fairy wings with spiders on them, an orange & black feather boa & a black feather boa, and two cool masks in different colors that are kind of cat-like but could probably be customized in different ways. I'm kind of thinking I need 2 more so I can turn them into fox masks! They also had lots of Halloween socks & scarves. 

I also picked up 2 of the natural skelly garlands, two GID skull faces that I will spray paint black, and 3 signs that I'll use around our buffet table for our Halloween open house.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

They also had some baker hats < which I ordered online earlier this year so I would have one for my baker


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Our store has most of their inventory out, but not all. There are no shelf sitters, no chalkboards, no scarves, and no Tombstone Corner pieces yet. I'm sure that there's more that's missing, but I can't recall exactly what. I'd like one of the chalkboards, so I hope that we get them soon. 

I agree on the lenticulars. There are three, two female, one male. I honestly almost only bought the man, because I disliked both females. I much prefer the skeleton underneath, to the gore, or vampires. It also seems like ours were made to look scary first, then normal as you pass them. I prefer it the other way around.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

got a cute new wine glass today, and they have giant googly eyes, and these things...posts for graveyard entrance maybe?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

double post


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I love that wine glass! I was just in DT today and I didn't see that one! Might have to check other nearby ones


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Don't you just love Dollar Tree. Walk in get hit in the face happily with purple orange and black, fill up your cart and do not have to pay a fortune.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

My Dollar Tree finally had some Halloween out. Still some empty shelves so I'll have to stop back. But I did pick up creepy cloth, several pairs of halloween socks, the only 2 sets of skeleton tongs, spider ornaments, and items to make a wreath - the wreath form and mesh ribbon. I'm waiting to see the village pieces - not in my store yet.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Offmymeds, we are using the spider spikes as 'Victorian style' low fencing around our monster plant garden. 
Can't get pic to load. Sorry. :/


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

GRRRRR... been to 4 different DT and each one is barely into Halloween... My closest one is a tiny little thing with barely room for anything,next closest is much bigger but has EMPTY shelves... only just cleared off the back to school that morning to make room for Halloween. While heading over to Big Lots to check out there stuff... and that was a mess... Big Lots had the Halloween space packed in with FULL pallets of merchandise floor to shelf tops AND NOT Halloween stuff.... Christmas, stuff... Anyway across the street is a pretty good sized DT went in HOPING they had some one the things I've seen here like the skelly tongs... Nope.. while they had the most Halloween stuff out yet they still said there is more in the back not yet out. Yet they had Christmas out.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I almost didn't stop at our DT today, because I was actually headed elsewhere, but...I detoured, and stopped at DT, needless to say!

I was thrilled to see that they finally had the tombstone chalk boards! Until! I got close enough to see that they're not covered in plastic. Who in their right mind puts a sticker ON A CHALKBOARD? I bought one anyway.

Any tips on getting it off of there, without ruining the chalkboard? Goo Gone is going to leave residue, and soap and water generally ruins cheap chalkboards. It's not peeling off in one piece, as I'd hoped!

Our store is still missing the stakes with chains. I really hope that they have these in a plain style next year. The bats and spiders are cute, but I think that plain ones would go better in my scene. Other than that, I think they finally have everything out...oh, but no scarves yet either, and they usually carry those.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

LairMistress said:


> I was thrilled to see that they finally had the tombstone chalk boards! Until! I got close enough to see that they're not covered in plastic. Who in their right mind puts a sticker ON A CHALKBOARD? I bought one anyway.
> 
> Any tips on getting it off of there, without ruining the chalkboard? Goo Gone is going to leave residue, and soap and water generally ruins cheap chalkboards. It's not peeling off in one piece, as I'd hoped!


I have the same problem!!! I thought it was one of those easy-peel stickers and honestly didn't pay much attention to it until I got home.... Now I have a sticky round spot also!!

ETA: Read on the internet that rubbing alcohol will (supposedly) remove it without damaging the chalkboard.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd heat the sticker with a hair dryer to loosen the glue. Then hopefully it will pull off.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm impressed at the amount of things Dollar Tree has to sell that aren't actually bad quality! I stopped there the other day; I wasn't intending to buy anything Halloween-related but ended up walking out of the store with a Jack-o-Lantern candy bucket and Ghost/Pumpkin snow-globe. I will be going back again


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

I had a great experience at my DT this past weekend. I was beside myself to find some goodies that I had just passed up at Joann's right before going to DT. I had wanted to purchase some black & orange feather boa's and the colorful mesh tubing from Joann's, but of course, it was pricey. Went to DT right after just to check things out, and low and behold, they had what I was looking for! Couldn't believe it! I got 6 black & orange feather boa's (I use them as "fancy" garland), and some black mesh tubing, and orange. I also picked up one of the LED window candles, and was pretty impressed with how it looked, not quite so "cheap" looking as some they've sold in the past. Also, they had some pretty cool tall glass corked bottles that would be perfect to use for potions, or what have you (those were located in the candle aisle).


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

My dad got these cool new changing photos. I love these.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Found these cute coffin boxes today at DT and chopped them up a bit and inserted a remote control pumpkin light. This year Im am loving so much of this cutesy stuff (gasp!!)

View attachment 257944
View attachment 257945


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

LairMistress said:


> I was thrilled to see that they finally had the tombstone chalk boards! Until! I got close enough to see that they're not covered in plastic. Who in their right mind puts a sticker ON A CHALKBOARD? I bought one anyway.
> 
> Any tips on getting it off of there, without ruining the chalkboard? Goo Gone is going to leave residue, and soap and water generally ruins cheap chalkboards. It's not peeling off in one piece, as I'd hoped!
> 
> .


I tried soap and water ...came off easily, did not remove the paint, but still sticky.


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

I've had some pretty good luck at DT lately. I got three lenticular pictures, I think they may be leftovers from last year, because they're smaller and look different from the ones on DT's website. 
Also picked up one of those scene setter type panels, gonna try and pick up a few more on payday. 
Plus some of those led candles. Despite being black, with a bit of red ribbon snd so.e holly, I think they may actually be able to pull double duty as Christmas decorations.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Mayzshon said:


> I've had some pretty good luck at DT lately. I got three lenticular pictures, I think they may be leftovers from last year, because they're smaller and look different from the ones on DT's website.
> Also picked up one of those scene setter type panels, gonna try and pick up a few more on payday.
> Plus some of those led candles. Despite being black, with a bit of red ribbon snd so.e holly, I think they may actually be able to pull double duty as Christmas decorations.



Of the lenticular portriats my dad got are HUGE!! very cool too. I love these. Maybe thats why i love the Unliving Portriats. Always had a evil spot in my heart for these.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I like the rat silhouettes from dollar treezy! I also picked up some gauze table cloths too. The mini tombstones are cute for people starting out.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I have found generally that a soak in warm water gets stickers off, but I would worry that leaving chalkboard painted things in water would just ruin the paint. Works wonders on glass, though!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> double post oops-remove this post moderators!


I thought those boxes were cute when I saw them in the store, but wow! You really improved it!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

matrixmom love what you did with the box! where did you buy the remote pumpkin light?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Haven't been on this thread much or been in a Dollar Tree for sometime but was wondering if Dollar Tree is carrying those ball and chains leg irons again this year. Someone last year mentioned the balls made a nice pirate or circus cannon's projectile and so trying to find some this year. Thanks!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I was at Dollar Tree today - didn't see any ball & chains, but I did see a couple of neat things that must be new, at least to my area. They had *small* hard plastic black rats & ravens, the same size as their clip-on birds. They squeak with a motion sensor in them! I'll post pictures soon. And then I also got little covered solar toys - a flying ghost & a flying witch on a broom. You know the kind with the magnet inside so they sway back & forth. I'll do a photo of those soon too. I was excited to see them. But I wasn't too excited to see Christmas right up next to the Halloween stuff on the big long wall. Not yet, sheesh!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

*Dollar tree in Indiana*

Local dollar tree is in full Halloween mode,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I like that sign above with the raven on it. It must be new. I wish I could read the saying.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> I like that sign above with the raven on it. It must be new. I wish I could read the saying.


PrintersDevil - it might be the same sign I posted on page 28 of this thread. It's a food sign & I bought it for our buffet.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Godcrusher said:


> Local dollar tree is in full Halloween mode,
> 
> View attachment 258829
> View attachment 258830
> ...



Hello paradise!!  is that one item with the old victorian type era lasy a sticker or wall hanger?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I commented a page ago that I had gone to DT & found some new-to-me things, so I'm following up with photos. 

First, I found some awesome Halloween transfers/stickers randomly hanging off the corner of one of the shelves. They had 3 kinds. They are all one film sheet that you can cut up. Instructions say to apply to a clean flat surface & pat with a damp cloth or sponge, then let dry. 

One set is perfect for potion bottles because it has 4 different labels. The other sets have skulls, skellies, a graveyard scene, trick or treat & Happy Halloween signs, and other borders. 

Also grabbed the squeaking/tweeting mouse & crow pieces. I didn't see these last year. Really like the mouse - might get some more of these! I had actually painted one of their regular birds (an oriole?) black to look like a crow & used it to top a potion bottle with. I think there's lots of fun things you can do with these little sizes. Also grabbed a nice Halloween print ribbon.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, Jenn, that is the one. I missed that post! I need to go to Dollar Tree.


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow (Sep 9, 2015)

I've already made one run to DT for some skulls. With this being our first year to 'officially' have a haunt, I am in desperate need for just about everything so I grabbed 5 skulls, some creepy cloth, a few purple & black flower bunches and two Voodoo-type necklaces. They were glow-in-the-dark so I've been trying to alter them and make them more realistic. But I would love to have some of the squeaking/tweeting mice and crows!


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

I don't know if someone shared this already, but I found a great Nosferatu look-alike at my local Dollar Tree!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I have been waiting for our local Dollar Trees to get in their supply of the solar animated Halloween figurines but I have been too late arriving at all 4 of our local stores  Was really hoping to just get the Ghost in the Spooky Tree one. Has anyone here been able to get them?  Sure hope so! One store told me they sold out within 2 hours!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I was at Dollar Tree today - didn't see any ball & chains, but I did see a couple of neat things that must be new, at least to my area. They had *small* hard plastic black rats & ravens, the same size as their clip-on birds. They squeak with a motion sensor in them! I'll post pictures soon. And then I also got little covered solar toys - a flying ghost & a flying witch on a broom. You know the kind with the magnet inside so they sway back & forth. I'll do a photo of those soon too. I was excited to see them. But I wasn't too excited to see Christmas right up next to the Halloween stuff on the big long wall. Not yet, sheesh!


If our store got the solar dancers, they sold out quickly. I checked frequently, and never did see them. I really wanted the ghost, too!

I picked up one of the cawing crows, after seeing your post. I'm sure that it won't be seen, but it will be heard, and frankly, that makes it even better! I picked up a couple of the mice last year, and they freaked the kids out. They couldn't be seen in the dark, either--but I do have a large plastic rat, and I think that they assumed that it was making the noise.

I also bought two of the transfer sheets, after seeing them on this thread recently. They were placed with the loot bags in our store. I have no idea why!

I bought a small set of spider silhouettes, and a larger pack of silhouettes just for the black cats that were in it, and replaced my stolen tombstone chalk board.

Ooooh, and I went to Deals today (the more expensive store owned by the same corp as Dollar Tree), and they had blue and pink tubes of 20 glow bracelets, so I snagged two of each. They also had a bunch of the multi colored tubes, and they are the same price as Dollar Tree's. Sadly, Deals didn't have anything else Halloween that was really worth buying, IMO. Mostly they had the same items that DT has, with a few extra cheesy things that went up to $15.


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

Here's what I bought today. Didn't make it to DT but went to Big Lots, Target and Home Goods.The dog(bull dog, came from Costco. It was 50% off($8). 







The rats...I love these [email protected] 









Then we moved on to Home Goods and found the dishes!!! I see these on line all the time, but had no idea where in town I could possibly find them. The crow, was at BigLots and was $13. You can record something, OR it will repeat the words of someone who comes in contact....I CAN NOT wait to set this out!!


Lastly, for $1 per packet, I bought the glo necklaces (2 per packet). Here's my idea for the glo thingies. We are gonna play Wink Killer. All participants will be given one of these thingies. As they are killed, I will collect the glo thingie so the killer can better spot his/her next victim.

There, I'm done. There were a few unexciting things I also bought, but these are what got me excited!!

I give up trying to 'turn' these photos.


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

Bought this yesterday at Walmart.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I have been waiting for our local Dollar Trees to get in their supply of the solar animated Halloween figurines but I have been too late arriving at all 4 of our local stores  Was really hoping to just get the Ghost in the Spooky Tree one. Has anyone here been able to get them?  Sure hope so! One store told me they sold out within 2 hours!!


Ours came out today and luckily my sister was there to get mine. I wish they would limit how many you can buy in the store. If these Ebay sellers want some they can go thru the trouble of ordering and leave the ones in the stores alone for the people who have to travel a distance to get them...grrr!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

EvilDog said:


> Hello paradise!!  is that one item with the old victorian type era lasy a sticker or wall hanger?




Its a wall hanger.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Stopped by today for the solar bobblebeads. I got one of each! A Frankenstein, a pumpkin guy, a tombstone with a skelly and ghost coming out of it, a black cat on a pumpkin, and one each of the enclosed scenes which were a ghost and a witch.

They're all super cute. I may not keep them all, some will end up in my car.

I slo bought a few orange and black feather boas, a couple more scarves and the motion sensor mice. I am totally putting one in our HR lady's desk.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

RCIAG said:


> Stopped by today for the solar bobblebeads. I got one of each! A Frankenstein, a pumpkin guy, a tombstone with a skelly and ghost coming out of it, a black cat on a pumpkin, and one each of the enclosed scenes which were a ghost and a witch.


There is one more tho'....it's a ghost swinging from a tree. I hear it and the cat/pumpkin are getting grabbed fast. The pumpkin guy and Frankenstein are repeats so I'm sure anyone missing the new ones this year may see them return the next.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Stopped by today for the solar bobblebeads. I got one of each! A Frankenstein, a pumpkin guy, a tombstone with a skelly and ghost coming out of it, a black cat on a pumpkin, and one each of the enclosed scenes which were a ghost and a witch.
> 
> They're all super cute. I may not keep them all, some will end up in my car.
> 
> I slo bought a few orange and black feather boas, a couple more scarves and the motion sensor mice. I am totally putting one in our HR lady's desk.


what? my store only had franki, pumpkin and the ghost swinging on the tree. what do these others look like are there pictures somewhere?


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

Deadna said:


> There is one more tho'....it's a ghost swinging from a tree. I hear it and the cat/pumpkin are getting grabbed fast. The pumpkin guy and Frankenstein are repeats so I'm sure anyone missing the new ones this year may see them return the next.


Nothing but solar dancin punkins left at our DT, but I'll take 'em!

Also, I brought home this awesome skeleton!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Mason o' Lantern said:


> Nothing but solar dancin punkins left at our DT, but I'll take 'em!
> 
> Also, I brought home this awesome skeleton!
> 
> View attachment 260824


I like the positioning of the skellys hands. It looks like he's saying "Right this way"


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

Deadna said:


> I like the positioning of the skellys hands. It looks like he's saying "Right this way"


Haha, he does!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm looking for the solar scenes with no luck.  found one of each at different stores but each was broken. 
Did find the motion activated rats. Mini rats really, but picked up two to add into one of our cages. 

Using bobbleheads and 16" skellies to make the costume awards for the boyscout party that we are hosting the Tues before Halloween!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Went to Dollar Tree today and got two of the solar bopping pumpkins one for me and one for mom.

I bought a lot of garland, I was out. Some door hangers, candles, tablecloth, shelf sitters, cups, treats for treat bags. Lots of cool things.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The solar scenes:









They're very cute. The witch & ghost hang from a thin line from the top & underneath there's opposing magnets that make the ghost & witch move.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The Pumpkin Guy









Frankie









And the black cat on the pumpkin & skelly behind a tombstone are here in this Ebay auction pic (I'm too lazy to save, upload & edit the pics):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solar-Power...Animals-Bobble-Toy-Solar-Dancer-/290977224016


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> what? my store only had franki, pumpkin and the ghost swinging on the tree. what do these others look like are there pictures somewhere?


Ours too! I looked at all of the boxes. I only bought the ghost. I didn't see solar scenes, either. I'll have to keep checking back, I guess. I did notice that our store restocked the plastic single skeletal hands. They had been out in less than a week! They must have found some in the back. I bought two more, just in case. They ran out of the tongs and scarves very quickly, too.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

Skeletons with Dollar Tree Scarves.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love those scarves & buy several every year.

I got the swinging ghost but it hung too low. The ghost was hitting the base so I took a pair of scissors & scraped the rocks down until the ghost didn't hit. I have smaller rings I could have used to replace the rings he was hanging from but I was too lazy to go find them & replace them.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am in dire need of the solar figures. I have the Frankenstein and pumpkin guy ones. But my stores have none of the other ones. If anyone has extras please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in to DT for a magic marker. Hadn't been in there much for halloween this year. Here it is only about 1 week before halloween and you'd think my store was just beginning to put out Halloween! I was shocked by all the boxes. Really thought the shelves would be bare. Christmas was out too. Great for last minute shoppers and from the pictures people have posted still seeing a lot of what was stocked this season.
































I thought these party cocktail napkins were nice. I liked the name of Grim Falls. Might adopt that for one of my future haunt town names.










Ended up with the marker I went in for, black foam board poster (for my Waiting Room sign in my Brain Center), 4 of those plastic skulls I think Paint it Black turned into shrunken heads a while back, and some door and window films that were weird green comical monsters. 

Don't know if my store is an aberration in getting restocked right now or not but if you are still looking for things, might be worth a trip in.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My DT have moved on to Christmas.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

The only halloween thing i bought is these cute soft rubber fliee. Lol


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

Did anyone find those white fuzzy owls this year? They look like the black ones ( I have quite a few of the black ones already).... I know this isn't very Halloween-like but I'm on a mission to find them this year for my Christmas tree!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Went back today actually looking for their tomato cages but gone for the season. Ended up with several packages of their eyeballs. I'll redo the pupil portion but really liked the size of them, smaller than ping pong balls. 


@@Dinobuzz are you talking about the white owls I remember seeing in a thread last year? I didn't think to look for those in the xmas section.


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@Dinobuzz are you talking about the white owls I remember seeing in a thread last year? I didn't think to look for those in the xmas section.


Ya, those are the ones.... I missed the DT owl boat last year but was hoping to be on track this time around but have had no luck! Last year at our Dollarama stores (Canada), they had maybe one per case with the black Halloween ones & managed to get 3 (these ones are a bigger size). I remember the member (I forget their name) here saying she picked up a couple from the DT Christmas section.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll keep an eye out for them. I did try last year to pick up one for my self (kind of liked having one white owl among the group of black ones) but with no luck. I think I was reading the thread pretty late and probably late to the game as well.


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'll keep an eye out for them. I did try last year to pick up one for my self (kind of liked having one white owl among the group of black ones) but with no luck. I think I was reading the thread pretty late and probably late to the game as well.


Thanks!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Bought up some finger lights and book lights... They make great pin spots within the display.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I had to run into our smaller DT yesterday and grab some candles, batteries, and a couple other things. They had some boxes of various Halloween merchandise opened up sitting on the floor that they never got around to stocking due to space issues. There was more skulls, body parts, skeletons, creepy cloth, and Tombstone Corners.


----------

